# C40 in Paris Roubaix 96



## FrenchNago

Abit of history here..........the way colnago C40's and C50's should fit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGpW-88VioQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Salsa_Lover

something like this ?


----------



## Ronde

..or this, I'm about half way done building mine, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## FrenchNago

Great picts.........I don't believe Europcar will ever ride at the level Mapei did!!!!


----------



## smartyiak

*C-50 today?*

Out of curioisty, if one were to buy a NOS C-50, how would it hold up against today's bikes?

There are bikes that just seem to be iconic or a cut-above when they were made (the C-40/50 and LOOK 585 are recent bikes that come to mind); they just seem to be perfect: they handle great, climb great, corner great...you could race a crit, a one day, or a stage race on them...but...

For those of you that have them, if you pulled out your C-50 and rode it against the Super-Six or an SL3, how would they fare? Would you say they hold up against anything in current production OR were they great back in the day, but have since been surpassed by technological innovation?

-Smarty


----------



## icsloppl

> For those of you that have them, if you pulled out your C-50 and rode it against the Super-Six or an SL3, how would they fare? Would you say they hold up against anything in current production OR were they great back in the day, but have since been surpassed by technological innovation?


I have a C-50. I've ridden the Super 6 and SS HM as well as the SL3. I prefer the C-50 to the Dales in all regards. The SL3 has better climbing manners, though much of that is position-related. Otherwise the SL3 is unnecessarily twitchy, at least in my size (58).

C-50's just handle better at high speeds. They are close to unequaled at descending and cornering at speed. The only frame I"ve ridden that was better to any extent is a Canyon.


----------



## FrenchNago

icsloppl said:


> I have a C-50. I've ridden the Super 6 and SS HM as well as the SL3. I prefer the C-50 to the Dales in all regards. The SL3 has better climbing manners, though much of that is position-related. Otherwise the SL3 is unnecessarily twitchy, at least in my size (58).
> 
> C-50's just handle better at high speeds. They are close to unequaled at descending and cornering at speed. The only frame I"ve ridden that was better to any extent is a Canyon.


I'd say the same put replace the Canyon by a CX-1, but still the C40 and C50 are more versatile.............i'd like to compare with a C59


----------



## Salsa_Lover

some more


----------



## Ride-Fly

FrenchNago said:


> I'd say the same put replace the Canyon by a CX-1, but still the C40 and C50 are more versatile.............i'd like to compare with a C59


Hey Olivier! When ya gonna pull the trigger on a C59?!?!?


----------



## jet sanchEz

Is the C59 the newest version of the C40? 

I like the C40 and often see used ones for good prices, is there any reason not to buy one for $1200 or so? I think a Rabobank or Mapei one would be very cool with some old Zondas or Shamals on it.


----------



## Kenacycle

Excellent post!


----------



## maxxevv

If getting a C40, check for the later versions/revisions with the Ti BB threaded shell. Also, check for galvanic corrosion on the rear dropouts, which were chronic all the way till some batches of the C50.


----------



## Rouleur88

Thanks to everyone who posted photos! A great thread that I hope will continue with additional images.


----------



## kbwh

The Mapei kit that Evans and Tafi sport on the pictures above is a true classic. Tafi again:


----------



## FrenchNago

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Olivier! When ya gonna pull the trigger on a C59?!?!?


Might get a deal on a Europcar bike!!!!this winter:blush2::blush2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

kbwh said:


> The Mapei kit that Evans and Tafi sport on the pictures above is a true classic. Tafi again:


I got one from prendas, it is exactly the same but without the Quick Step and Colnago logos

https://prendas.co.uk/list.asp?typ=tea&ID=3


----------



## aluminum

was mapei riding shimano? *shudder*


----------



## FrenchNago

aluminum said:


> was mapei riding shimano? *shudder*


Mapei...Rabobank


----------



## FrenchNago

*C40 Ballerini*










the greatest for Roubaix IMHO


----------



## Salsa_Lover

two more


----------



## aluminum

FrenchNago said:


> Mapei...Rabobank


thanks goodness europcar is using campa!


----------



## FrenchNago

aluminum said:


> thanks goodness europcar is using campa!


and CSF Inox, but they don't have the greatness of either Mapei or Rabo.......much to my dismay


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> two more


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Oscarito was World Champ for Mapei on a Colnago C-40 and for Rabobank on a Colnago C-50

I have a PDF about Freire's Rabobank C.50 but I can't upload it.

Three world champs here.


----------



## Kenacycle

Speaking of C50, I would buy this if it were my size! NOS and you can make an offer. Someone buy it 
Colnago C 50 HP Carbon Road BIke Frameset NEW OLD STOCK | eBay


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that's my size, full italian made, and on a classic 00F ( even though that was one my least favorites aside the PR00 )

I'll pass


----------



## aluminum

looking at the pics it makes you miss the mapei team. it sucks that mapei droped out as a sponcer, i miss seeing their kits in the pro peloton. long live mapei!


----------



## ronderman

On my group ride today my friend asked "did colnago ever sponsor any big teams?" I about fell off my colnago.

Regarding a C40, C50 versus a super six or SL3 of today - I'd say some of the real early pre-HP C40s might be a little flexy in comparison, but again, depends on how you ride and size. A later C40 or C50 is easily going to hold up. It will be heavier, the front might not be as stiff (though I really don't subscribe to front ends having to be stiff - plenty of videos of pros descending in the rain, no helmets and quill stems and they would drop 99% of us) but it would easily hold up and ride just as well.

My EPQ, which is really a C59 at this point, is worlds better than my super six and I had 2 of em prior. It's not faster, but it is better and I am 100% sure it's going to last longer.


----------



## Kenacycle

"Probably the coolest collection of bike in the museum is found over in the Paris-Roubaix corner where you'll find the winning bikes of Andrea Tafi '99, Franco Ballerini '98 and Johan Museeuw '00 - each still covered with the dirt and mud from the day."

Source: From the recent article from Road Bike Action Magazine "BEING THERE: INSIDE THE COLNAGO MUSEUM"


----------



## kbwh

Evans on a Dream?


----------



## aluminum

i think since evans is a sprinter the dream was regarded as being stiffer (although thats subjective)


----------



## Ronde

Evans a sprinter?, I don't think so. A former MTB guy, who back then was developing into a GC rider. The guy receiving the bidon was more a sprinter than Cadel and then there would have been Oscar Friere as one of the true team sprinters and he rode a C40. I know they didn't all ride C40's, I recall Bartoli and I think VDB as well used the titanium models at times.
While we are traveling down memory lane, at the time Dura Ace was the preferred group by most of the top teams and I don't recall any of the Colnago riding teams using anything but Dura Ace. It just looks "right" on a Mapei frame.


----------



## Kenacycle

Franco Ballerini


----------



## FrenchNago

Kenacycle said:


> Franco Ballerini


----------



## boneman

*Il Grillo*

early days, C40, 51 size, haha Tiramisu bars.. must be around 1997, Spinergy's, pre Bstay..nice pic...never seen this one...


----------



## Ronde

Museeuw on the Muur


----------



## Salsa_Lover

aluminum said:


> looking at the pics it makes you miss the mapei team. it sucks that mapei droped out as a sponcer, i miss seeing their kits in the pro peloton. long live mapei!


Well the Mapei team is still there, it's called Quick Step now.... without the italian side of it though.

It would be great if Mapei took sponsorship of one of the rising teams, I would like for example that they took Europcar who ride Colnagos, and now have Pierre Rolland who could be the next big thing.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

kbwh said:


> Evans on a Dream?


I remember reading an article on evans that year, 2002. He rode the dream early in the season because he needed special geometry and they had not been finished yet. Also, bartoli helped design the ti/carbon CT1, and rode that most of the time.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Salsa_Lover said:


> I got one from prendas, it is exactly the same but without the Quick Step and Colnago logos
> 
> Mapei - Prendas Ciclismo


yes, back in 2002 prendas got some team issue mapei kits, complete with the pro issue chamois. I picked up a full set (bibs,shirt,socks cap) and wore it once. It was such a classic from the era, that I tucked it away in the cycling drawer...too good to wear!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

one more


----------



## bon vivant

I did ride c40HP and owned C50HP (still feel bad for selling it). Currently own Extreme Power (my racing bike) and C59 (my pleasure bike).
Raced on a Cervelo Soloist for 3 years, but always had my Colnagos to train on. I think this speaks about my oppinion on today's "new" bikes and older Colnagos.
There is no replacement for lugged frame and nobody made them better then Colnago.
That is why I HAD to buy C59 before lugged frames disappear and must say that C59 is the BEST of them all. Everything that C50HP is and just a little better.
Comfortable, stiff and just "feels together". Hard to explain the last one, but it's a feel thing.
Colnago took the C50, kept the good stuff (love the clover profiled tubbing, lagged design) and just modernized it (internal headset and cables, bigger head tube, thicker seatpost, stronger tubbing).
Reminds me of a Porsche Carrera design: do it well the first time, then just make it current very few years.

Anybody would have info on all these pro riders bike choices, after they retire and can ride what ever they feel is best for them? Wonder how many of them ride Colnagos?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Let me share with you this cool video, sorry about the quality, I haven't the way to convert from VHS to YouTube yet... but it is still a good TV to iPhone recording


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> Let me share with you this cool video, sorry about the quality, I haven't the way to convert from VHS to YouTube yet... but it is still a good TV to iPhone recording


easy: VHS to DVD (pioneer makes a good one)............to youtube


----------



## Kenacycle

96 Mapei


----------



## kbwh




----------



## HandyAndy

smartyiak said:


> Out of curioisty, if one were to buy a NOS C-50, how would it hold up against today's bikes?
> 
> There are bikes that just seem to be iconic or a cut-above when they were made (the C-40/50 and LOOK 585 are recent bikes that come to mind); they just seem to be perfect: they handle great, climb great, corner great...you could race a crit, a one day, or a stage race on them...but...
> 
> For those of you that have them, if you pulled out your C-50 and rode it against the Super-Six or an SL3, how would they fare? Would you say they hold up against anything in current production OR were they great back in the day, but have since been surpassed by technological innovation?
> 
> -Smarty


I own both a C40HP and a SuperSix HM. I'm 32 years old and I race and have raced since I was 15. The C40 is a very good bike that still holds it own. That Star fork is very good as well. I'm faster downhill on the C40 as well. Cant go wrong with it.Sure it may weigh 500grams more than a SuperSix(I'm guessing) but you wont notice it. Havent ridden a C50 upwards but am sure it'll be very very good. Basically I'm really struggling to find another bike to buy that I think I'll like as the C40 is so good. Looking at a Pegoretti, but thats another story


----------



## FrenchNago

HandyAndy said:


> I own both a C40HP and a SuperSix HM. I'm 32 years old and I race and have raced since I was 15. The C40 is a very good bike that still holds it own. That Star fork is very good as well. I'm faster downhill on the C40 as well. Cant go wrong with it.Sure it may weigh 500grams more than a SuperSix(I'm guessing) but you wont notice it. Havent ridden a C50 upwards but am sure it'll be very very good. Basically I'm really struggling to find another bike to buy that I think I'll like as the C40 is so good. Looking at a Pegoretti, but thats another story


I'd add that it basically depends on the rider. A c40 or c50 or any other bike will only be as good as the guy on it. Your not going to make a tractor become a F1 by changing the tires

However for a same rider the newer frames are definitely stiffer in the middle......good or bad is for him to decide, personally i hate a super stiff frame when climbing and 'giving it" I like the spring effect of a frame and using it in my pedal rotation. Hence my general like of the C50 and its bretheren extreme C, and extreme power.


----------

